# I'm one of "those people" now



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes you can do it! He has lovely eyes and he is a great color, too!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*You Can Do It!*

I admire you! You can do it! Louie and I are cheering for you.... :cheers2: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I stand in awe of the people brave enough to groom their dogs. I joke with dh all the time that he had better watch out if I ever get the nerve up to groom because Lexi might just get a friend. I am so thankful for Lexi's groomer. She looks like a rock star each and every time they groom her. I have never picked her up and thought they could have done anything different. One time I went to pick her up and as I was paying the bill, she thought her bracelets didn't look even. I couldn't tell anything was off, they just pay that much attention to detail.


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

You will get so much satifaction out of grooming him yourself! I'm sure he will look great! I was the same way when I took Geno to the groomer - always finding some little sticky-outies, a nail they forgot to dremmel, etc. Now I have a poodle who looks freshly groomed on a weekly basis rather than monthly - you'll LOVE it!!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was the same as you. I used to take them to the groomer and then fix them when they got home. LOL. Now I do them myself. With 5 it is a 2 day project but well worth it. In fact Penelope and Kensi are getting wuffed today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

look in the forum and figure out what you really do need. We love the recirculating pump for the bath- no scrubbing and tangling of the dogs.... and the high velocity dryer, of course.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

frankgrimes said:


> God help you, Ralph


Hahaha!  Ralph probably never cared abt any 'sticky out bits'.

But u, my friend, are on a slippery slope! :ahhhhh: lol

First the clippers, then a collection of blades, and combs, and brushes. Then a grooming table . . hmmmm... adjustable or fixed, hydraulic or not. Then shampoos, and conditioners . . . and a basin, with a proper trap to catch the hair. 

Not to mention dryers! Hi velocity??... two speed??... and which brand?? The possibilities are endless. :afraid: 

But seriously, as one 'Frank' to another, all the best. And have fun!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

A few months after Chanter's Christmas groom, I got so sick of brushing it so I buzzed him...he looked like he had a very bad case of mange! I was embarrassed for my dog when walking him. 
But I found that getting a good pair of scissors helped to even out his coat over the next week. But I would do it again in a heatbeat. I had inferior clippers and he's due for another clip so I'll get some better ones. 

You can do it and remember..it'll grow back.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the support guys. I'm actually not too worried about it. I've already worked out the face feet and tail, and those are the parts that scared me. I think my real issue is paying pro groomer rates for something that looks like i did it myself anyways. I didn't attempt the body before because I had inferior clippers and didn't think they'd do the job. Once I get my new storms in I will be ready to go! I assume I will be building my grooming toolbox as we go. Ralph's always kept in a nice manly poodle cut of between a 5 or 7 all over body and a 10 on FFT.

I'm getting excited now!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

We'll all be wanting pictures!


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

katbrat said:


> I stand in awe of the people brave enough to groom their dogs. I joke with dh all the time that he had better watch out if I ever get the nerve up to groom because Lexi might just get a friend. I am so thankful for Lexi's groomer. She looks like a rock star each and every time they groom her. I have never picked her up and thought they could have done anything different. One time I went to pick her up and as I was paying the bill, she thought her bracelets didn't look even. I couldn't tell anything was off, they just pay that much attention to detail.


Poor Max, I've started trimming him up. I'm not trying to give him a traditional poodle cut or anything. lol Just one length all over. Groomer keeps forgetting my instructions and I got tired of it. "Don't pull ear hair, he gets infections if you do" They still did it and he has another ear infection ggrrrr.

And to be able to afford the girl puppy coming in June- I got the clippers and DH and myself trim him up. lol Husband actually enjoys it more than me.:act-up:


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

It's hair, it will grow out no matter what you do to it! LOL Just remember that the first time you take out a chunk you don't mean to!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw, he's such a cutie. And I like your new rug


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He is beautiful! Gorgeous eyes abd color i agree with outwest!!
You can do this, he will look beautiful and groomed the way you like 
Make sure you post pictures after you groom him !!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Indiana said:


> And I like your new rug


 LOL, Thanks. Ralph sure is happy to have a shag rug back in his life. I still have yet to find one to replace the one he actually ruined (for on the dark harwood downstairs) but this nice multi-grey one is currently saving my cream coloured rug in the tv room! Poodle proofing I guess you'd say!


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

good on you, while I'm glad not everyone does it (or I'd be out of a job) I do think it's great when poodle owners decide to do the grooming themselves it's a wonderful bonding experience for both you and the dog.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I do it myself, but I do a terrible job... I'm hoping to get better with practise...

I know I need to slow down, like maybe just do feet one day, face and tail the next, and then the body... At the moment Storm looks like a 'scruffy' dog...


----------

